# What replaced the TT



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Well the TT had to go, I have 2 little boys and space was getting tight, my parents were up-grading so they gave me an offer I couldn't resist on this:










Spec is:
C220 CDi Avantguard
Amethyst Violet Pearl
Full Grey Leather with electric memory front seats (Love the comfort access)
Xenon Headlights
Auto Lights / Wipers

Mods so far:
Privacy glass (OEM Spec - 20% film)
LED Side lights
LED Number Plate lights
Kenwood KDC-BT61U
8x17" AMG Reps with Continental SC3 tyres (225/45 front and 245/40 rear) and a bloody big dish :wink: 
K&N Air Filter

To come:
Re-Map

Overall it is not a TT but it is a great car and 40+mpg on a run is nice. May have to put new shocks and H&R springs on :wink:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

looks gd, purples not for me mind!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

jays_225 said:


> looks gd, purples not for me mind!


Not my choice but my 2 year old loves "Daddys Purcle Car"


----------



## Oak (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the same car and I can get an easy 55mpg. Most of the week driven carefully it's early 60's.

Do like mine a lot, do watch out for black death though. Very common and if not treated can cost a shipload to sort out!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Oak said:


> I have the same car and I can get an easy 55mpg. Most of the week driven carefully it's early 60's.


HOW????????????????????????????



Oak said:


> Do like mine a lot, do watch out for black death though. Very common and if not treated can cost a shipload to sort out!


Have heard of it, it has been really well maintained so hopefully it won't happen, just gone through the 100k this week, I am keeping an eye on it though


----------



## Oak (Aug 25, 2012)

I reset the trip computer.

Got...

669 miles before the light came on
45mph average speed
62.3mpg average

Trip is about 70 miles each way and about 20 miles of town, country driving. Rest is motorway and dual carriageway.

Damn good I think for a heavy 2.2 automatic (mines semi auto but always driven in auto mode)

Have sent you the sad geeky photo I took of the dash!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Oak said:


> I reset the trip computer.
> 
> Got...
> 
> ...


I got 580 miles out of one tank - motorway journeys and a bit stop start in places due to idiots crashing.

Can't really fault the car, the K&N Filter made a massive difference, much smoother now and less lag


----------



## RDH (Sep 7, 2012)

New wheels would make it look a different car!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RDH said:


> New wheels would make it look a different car!


Errrr they are new wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jason69 (Sep 25, 2012)

cant find trip computer on my car,brought audi tt 1,8 last week 2001 and says trip switch on winder wiper arm but nothing there? manaul says should be there but isnt any ideas any one? 185bhp :-|


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its under the wiper stalk - might have better look in the MK1 section. Its also 180, not 185 :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jason69 said:


> cant find trip computer on my car,brought audi tt 1,8 last week 2001 and says trip switch on winder wiper arm but nothing there? manaul says should be there but isnt any ideas any one? 185bhp :-|


optional extra........so you will not have it unless first owner booked it.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

at least you know the previous owner. i prefer buying cars you know the history of. not a fan of the wheels but nice and big will be handy with kids.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kevin123 said:


> at least you know the previous owner. i prefer buying cars you know the history of.


It was well maintained although I have put several new suspension parts on in the last couple of months, just flew through it's MOT which was good



kevin123 said:


> Not a fan of the wheels but nice and big will be handy with kids.


It had the 5 spoke AMG style wheels on it but they were really tatty, I wanted the "classic" AMG style wheel with a twist which these are and the major point is they are really easy to clean :lol:


----------

